# Not autoscanning wifi with b43 driver

## samuaz

hi people, i have a problem with the b43 driver for my broadcom 4312

i have it correctly installed  but the wifi autoscann no work, i need to manually add my wifi connection every reboot, or in console do a  sudo iwlist scanning &&  sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning but i need to do it every reboot

i also have this problem in ubuntu with the b43 driver any fix for this?

thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

what form of wireless networking are you using? networkmanager? wicd? gentoo handbook style? gui or cli?

----------

## samuaz

hi, im using networkmanager and kde 4.10.2

----------

## DONAHUE

not using either of those right now

vague memory suggests that b43 is not the problem but rather networkmanager is

/etc/NetworkManager should contain configuration files that need review and that should record what choices you make in the networkmanager applet 

also, maybe

~/.kde4/share/apps/networkmanagement/

~/.kde4/share/config/networkmanagementrc

----------

## eccerr0r

What kernel are you using? I'm seeing similar behavior in 3.8.13-gentoo but not seeing it in 3.7.10-gentoo on my bcm4318 wifi.

It can even take several minutes, almost a half hour before any access points are visible, but in 3.7.10, access points show up right away.  This sort of makes me have to manually poll networkmanager until it shows up.

I'm thinking a kernel regression here...

Here's another question to see if we have the same problem: If I type "iwlist scan" at the command prompt when I'm "waiting" for the wifi to show up, this list also shows up empty - just like networkmanager.  But after a while it will show up and work perfectly.

----------

## bandreabis

UP?

Any solution?

----------

## eccerr0r

I wonder if a bugtracker bug is warranted...

Curious what versions of the kernel those who have this issue are using...

Currently my parents are using 3.7.10 as a workaround.

I'll need to see what happens if a newer build is used.

----------

## bandreabis

Using 3.8.13 BUGGED.

3.7.10 NOT BUGGED (By this bug).

3.9.6 (just tryed) BUGGED.

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you try 3.7.10? I might be an anomaly...

----------

## bandreabis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Did you try 3.7.10? I might be an anomaly...

 

Yes, I tryed it. Not bugged one.

It was the previous stable kernel.

----------

## eccerr0r

For 3.8.x, does that "iwlist scanning" trick work?

meaning, if you run iwlist scanning enough times, networkmanager will eventually detect... Weird!

I just saw another post that this trick works similar to the OP... Now if I can figure out how to do this remotely on the target machine through its wifi :o

----------

## bandreabis

iwlist scan is the only way to make it work, I wrote a script to perform it by clicking on an icon on the desktop.

It's so a stupid workaround!

----------

## eccerr0r

Blah...silly kernel.  Thanks for testing, I probably will see if I can stealth incorporate this workaround somehow... but this is weird indeed!

Edit: I added "iwlist scanning" in my /etc/local.d/crap_needed_for_3.8.start file (create a new one and chmod +x it), so it runs this on boot... Anecdotal evidence indicates this actually does work around the problem on my parents' machine.

----------

## bandreabis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Blah...silly kernel.  Thanks for testing, I probably will see if I can stealth incorporate this workaround somehow... but this is weird indeed!
> 
> Edit: I added "iwlist scanning" in my /etc/local.d/crap_needed_for_3.8.start file (create a new one and chmod +x it), so it runs this on boot... Anecdotal evidence indicates this actually does work around the problem on my parents' machine.

 

I forgot to thak you for this workaround.

It's working very well.

I would prefer if newer kernels were not bugged... but alas!!

----------

